# Falla de patineta electrónica no arranca, aparece luz roja parpadeando



## Paranez (Ene 13, 2021)

Hola a todos, tengo una patineta electrónica, la falla que presenta es cuando lo enciendo prende una luz roja parpadeando flash de dos veces, cuando presiono donde va los pies e inclino la patineta emite un pitido constante, he revisado tensiones en los reguladores 78M05 y el que regula 3,3v y estan bien, leyendo por ahí en algun lugar de google indica que cuando ese flash es dos veces es porque en la salida de los operacionales sale 1.8v cuando devería salir 3.3V en reposo, entonces medí las tensiones en los operacionales y tiene 1.9v , que estaría mal? Los operacionales o las tensiones a comparar? Alguna referencia de las tensiones que devería marcar?  Algun diagrama, que podría estar fallando.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 13, 2021)

Creo que yo hice un hilo donde explico que tipo de error significan los pitidos y parpadeos


----------



## Paranez (Ene 13, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que yo hice un hilo donde explico que tipo de error significan los pitidos y parpadeos


 Pasame el link, para que revise


----------



## capitanp (Ene 13, 2021)

Paranez dijo:


> Pasame el link, para que revise


estoy buscando, segura esta  en el foro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 13, 2021

Aca esta, tenes bastante info y la reparación del problema que le encontré






						Reparacion de HoverBoard Patinete Electrico
					

Buenas hoy me he abocado a la reparación de un patinete eléctrico el cual daba el codigo de error con 4 flashes de led rojo, según el manual reemplazar el motor derecho (5 flashes para el izquierdo, manual más abajo)   Antes que nada revisar los sensores del motor me encontre con 8 cables por...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Paranez (Ene 13, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> estoy buscando, segura esta  en el foro
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 13, 2021
> 
> ...


Leeré y comento.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 13, 2021

Ya leí*. *Cuando dice "el lado largo de las corriente cerca del cable azul"  *¿A* qué se refiere*?*


----------

